# How is the rental market - Job Offer



## Muff (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi All 

Nice to join the forum , just need a bit help and guidance in the right driection.

I'm Currently living and working in Italy selling overseas property and doing rentals and I am look to going out to dubai within the next 8 weeks to live and work out there. 

I have applied for a lot of jobs over the last 2 days to work in Dubai . I have been offered 2 jobs so far and I want to have the job set up before I come out . 

The 2 company's are Allsopp and Allsopp and also ENGEL & VÖLKERS , does any one know much about these company's.

The Job role is a property consultant/ Leasing .

I need to know how is the property/ rental market at the moment.

I have been offered positions that include one moth free accom and also Full paid work visa . Im not sure what to do as I'm currently in Italy and its quite a big decision , just need your help.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are loads of empty apartments and offices, in fact its seems every 3rd building in some parts of town has a huge banner up saying "to let" with a phone number on it.

Everyone I know are either re-negotiating their contracts to much lower levels or moving out and getting better for much less money. Also the days of supplying a years worth of cheques and/or 1 or 2 cheques a year seems to be over too.

I've no idea about villas but for apartments, it really is a tennants market at the moment. How this affects your employment I don't know, all depends on your potential employers view to adjusting to this current climate. Stubbornness and ego are all to prevalent traits here and some landlords/companies would rather see their property empty than face the inevitable. 

Two possible scenarios are 

1 - You're set the targets of a year or two ago, blame you for not making them and you're out of a job after a couple of months.

2 - Your employers have accepted the current climate and are happy for you to operate within what boyancy there is.

If it's the 2nd one then there probably is enough movement for you to be making a living in Dubai, but I'd be asking a lot of questions prior and try to determine what their attitudes actually are.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Mark,

I know both companies very well. 

Are you ok with no basic salary? - it will be a 50/50 commission basis.

Rental market is quite flat at the moment, with a lot of over supply, sales is better.

The good quality areas such as Downtown, Marina, Arabian Ranches and Palm still have movement.

I'm very good friends with Lewis and Carl at Allsopp & Allsopp so I would advise you choose them over Engel and Volkers which by the why are just a franchise - its some other company who is paying royalties to the German brand so they can use the name - these companies tend to be poorly run and poorly managed.

Please let me know what other information you require as I'm in Real Estate myself. 

Thanks

Marc


----------



## Muff (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your feedback , I used to work for mri overseas proeprty in spain and now im working for a real estate company in Italy I have 5 years experience .

So I'm used to hitting targets set and working in a sales environment .

I have been offered a month accom and full paid visa - does this normally happen in Dubai ?

Also I was wanting to know A 3 year Labour contract , what does it entail as I have been told if worst case scenario things didnt work out you cant go to another company is that correct . 

Any questions I should need to ask let me know as im looking at going out shortly just worrying of what questions I need to ask before going over .

Thanks Mark


----------



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

hi may i intrude just so slightly. if i may ask how did you get job offers so fast seeing that i have been applying for some time now, i have a degree in business graduated 2 yrs ago. what sites or agencies did you use to apply for jobs? sorry that i just popped in like this


----------



## Muff (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Edrige

I have been applying for only within the last 2 days , I have a lot of experience in international property with me been so young . I have been told from my C.v I fit there criteria of what they are looking for .

I have spent about 3 hours 2 nights ago and just hammerd every property company .
Its just like sales a numbers game . More you apply more chance you got.

Are you currently in Dubai ?
I need some more info before I go.

Thanks Mark


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

edrige said:


> hi may i intrude just so slightly. if i may ask how did you get job offers so fast seeing that i have been applying for some time now, i have a degree in business graduated 2 yrs ago. what sites or agencies did you use to apply for jobs? sorry that i just popped in like this


The position the other poster has been offered is commission only, with the employer only paying for visas and accommodation for just one month. With no ongoing salary commitment the company is taking little risk and I am willing to bet that it takes them a few months to sort out the visas too. 

It is far harder to find jobs with a guaranteed salary in the current market.

-


----------



## Muff (Feb 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> The position the other poster has been offered is commission only, with the employer only paying for visas and accommodation for just one month. With no ongoing salary commitment the company is taking little risk and I am willing to bet that it takes them a few months to sort out the visas too.
> 
> It is far harder to find jobs with a guaranteed salary in the current market.
> 
> -


Hi Elphaba , I need your help , what would you reccomend as you are over there and you know a lot more than me of how things are over tehre , need some advice.
The job offer is one month accom and visa paid full , I have been asked for copy of passport does taht mean the visa will be done quicker , one mroe quick question would I be elgible for bank accounts and loans ec or because im commission only does that effect it.

Need as much advice as possible , but need it from ppl who are over there

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Muff said:


> Hi Elphaba , I need your help , what would you reccomend as you are over there and you know a lot more than me of how things are over tehre , need some advice.
> The job offer is one month accom and visa paid full , I have been asked for copy of passport does taht mean the visa will be done quicker , one mroe quick question would I be elgible for bank accounts and loans ec or because im commission only does that effect it.
> 
> Need as much advice as possible , but need it from ppl who are over there
> ...


You'll enter on a visit visa & then it us up to the company (or their PRO - then man that sorts out official stuff( to sort out a residency visa & labour card. This can be done in days but many companies wil take longer. It is illegal to work on a visit visa and without residency you can only get a very basic bank account, cannot take out a tenancy, or buy a car. Bank loans are virually impossible for anyone without a regular income these days.

-


----------



## Muff (Feb 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You'll enter on a visit visa & then it us up to the company (or their PRO - then man that sorts out official stuff( to sort out a residency visa & labour card. This can be done in days but many companies wil take longer. It is illegal to work on a visit visa and without residency you can only get a very basic bank account, cannot take out a tenancy, or buy a car. Bank loans are virually impossible for anyone without a regular income these days.
> 
> -


I think Thye are sending me the cntract now via email so we will see , what questions should I need to ask or what should I ask to have with the job offer obv by not taking the mick too much.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You need to decide and work your ass off.

i suggest you come over with a bit of money to support yourself before you start doing deals.

Im not on a salary, and was scared to be on commission only, but trust me it does pay off - risk and reward..

plus you work much harder when you realize your not on salary...

its up to you, but i would say go for it...


----------

